# Foto, bricolage e deco



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

Che, me lo date un parere? 

Posto 5 foto, soggetti un po' banali e qualità scarsa (ma mi è preso il trip di appendere in casa qualcosa di personale).

Parete della cameretta di mio figlio.... di un bel colore verde. Tutti i colori, in teoria, vi si potrebbero adattare. Ma a quello poi penso io. Da voi vorrei sapere quale vi piace, se ce ne è una che vi piace. Inizialmente avevo pensato di fare la sequenza, ora ne vorrei mettere una sola perché credo che tra poco, figlio più grandicello, e le pareti se le "riempirà" da sé.
Grazie


----------



## Marjanna (12 Maggio 2018)

Ciao, sono nuova del forum, anche io sono appassionata di fotografia. La foto migliore è la prima a mio parere.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

Con le pareti verdi il fiore fucsia.


----------



## LipScarlett (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con le pareti verdi il fiore fucsia.



La prima, se il verde tende più al verde acido o comunque ad un tono più freddo.
bianca o rossa se il verde è più spento..
Ma se mettessi qualcosa di fucsia in camera di mio figlio........


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> La prima, se il verde tende più al verde acido o comunque ad un tono più freddo.
> bianca o rossa se il verde è più spento..
> Ma se mettessi qualcosa di fucsia in camera di mio figlio........


Gli cadrebbe il pisello? :unhappy:


----------



## LipScarlett (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli cadrebbe il pisello? :unhappy:



Urlerebbe..." mamma!!!! Il rosa è per le femmine!!!!.....
Con la sorella che probabilmente darebbe man forte..


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Urlerebbe..." mamma!!!! Il rosa è per le femmine!!!!.....
> Con la sorella che probabilmente darebbe man forte..


Li hai cresciuti tu. 
Ai miei non sarebbe passato per la testa.


----------



## LipScarlett (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Li hai cresciuti tu.
> Ai miei non sarebbe passato per la testa.



Non dipende mica solo da questo.
i colori sono colori, per me non hanno sesso.
Il concetto era chiaro fino a quando mio figlio non tornò dall'asilo incavolato nero...
" mamma, come ti è venuto in mente di mandarmi a scuola con una maglia da femmina??"...
Ovviamente non lo era, ma scopri che il pesca per una polo da maschietto non era stata una buona idea ai suoi occhi...
Era stato preso in giro tutto il giorno...
Aveva 3 anni...da allora non lo vuole neanche sentir nominare.
ora ne ha 6


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Non dipende mica solo da questo.
> i colori sono colori, per me non hanno sesso.
> Il concetto era chiaro fino a quando mio figlio non tornò dall'asilo incavolato nero...
> " mamma, come ti è venuto in mente di mandarmi a scuola con una maglia da femmina??"...
> ...


E se l’avessero preso in giro perché nero o ebreo o perché basso o alto lo avresti accettato?
Queste cose si stroncano subito.
Altrimenti dici a tuo figlio che hanno ragione tre bambinetti di tre o sei o tredici anni e tu sei una scema che non sa cosa è adatto o no.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E se l’avessero preso in giro perché nero o ebreo o perché basso o alto lo avresti accettato?
> Queste cose si stroncano subito.
> Altrimenti dici a tuo figlio che hanno ragione tre bambinetti di tre o sei o tredici anni e tu sei una scema che non sa cosa è adatto o no.


Succede che però si fissino nel non volere una cosa.
Mio figlio non vuole le magliette con le maniche corte. In questi giorni ha fatto caldo, ma lui non voleva sentire spiegazioni. Sbagliando (ripeto: sicuramente sbagliando, perché la mia spiegazione del caldo non ha sortito effetto alcuno) ho dovuto fargli notare che pure il suo amichetto del cuore aveva la maglia corta. E' lo stesso principio del  "no alla maglia color pesca", ribaltato.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Succede che però si fissino nel non volere una cosa.
> Mio figlio non vuole le magliette con le maniche corte. In questi giorni ha fatto caldo, ma lui non voleva sentire spiegazioni. Sbagliando (ripeto: sicuramente sbagliando, perché la mia spiegazione del caldo non ha sortito effetto alcuno) ho dovuto fargli notare che pure il suo amichetto del cuore aveva la maglia corta. E' lo stesso principio del  "no alla maglia color pesca", ribaltato.


Ma tutti i bambini piccoli hanno la fase no maniche corte. È una cosa diversa perché riguarda la percezione di sé. Puo anche una sensazione di rotto e di amputazione. Hanno anche il periodo in cui non vogliono tagliare i capelli. Il problema è quando non vogliono lavarsi. Per il resto possono benissimo essere assecondati.
Non c’entra nulla con l’adeguamento a stereotipi che comportano l’emarginazione o/e la derisione per chi non si adegua.
Del resto da adulti decidiamo noi se mettere o no le maniche corte, è una cosa irrilevante.


----------



## Foglia (12 Maggio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tutti i bambini piccoli hanno la fase no maniche corte. È una cosa diversa perché riguarda la percezione di sé. Puo anche una sensazione di rotto e di amputazione. Hanno anche il periodo in cui non vogliono tagliare i capelli. Il problema è quando non vogliono lavarsi. Per il resto possono benissimo essere assecondati.
> Non c’entra nulla con l’adeguamento a stereotipi che comportano l’emarginazione o/e la derisione per chi non si adegua.
> Del resto da adulti decidiamo noi se mettere o no le maniche corte, è una cosa irrilevante.


Che fosse una fase, quella del rifiuto della manica corta, non lo sapevo. Fino ad ora, oltre a mio figlio, ho saputo di un solo altro bimbo nella medesima impasse. I capelli sono più comuni come problema transitorio, per il momento lui non se lo pone... 

Quanto al lavarsi, l'ho già minacciato di metterlo nella lavatrice  

Non lo so.... Mi e' appena venuto in mente un compagno delle medie, cui la madre preparava sempre una felpa con l'orso Yoghi. E c'era chi lo prendeva in giro. A volte imprecava per quella felpa.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Che fosse una fase, quella del rifiuto della manica corta, non lo sapevo. Fino ad ora, oltre a mio figlio, ho saputo di un solo altro bimbo nella medesima impasse. I capelli sono più comuni come problema transitorio, per il momento lui non se lo pone...
> 
> Quanto al lavarsi, l'ho già minacciato di metterlo nella lavatrice
> 
> Non lo so.... Mi e' appena venuto in mente un compagno delle medie, cui la madre preparava sempre una felpa con l'orso Yoghi. E c'era chi lo prendeva in giro. A volte imprecava per quella felpa.



Voglio dire che il potere di prenderci in giro lo diamo noi agli altri.
Qui c’è chi è rimasto stupito per la mia capacità di non rispondere alle provocazioni, ma non mi sono sforzata. Non è una capacità che si inventa, si costruisce gradualmente.
È una cosa difficile da dire perché chi è vittima di derisione è una vittima e non intendo colpevolizzarla. Del resto credo che sia una cosa che non si improvvisa e quindi comprendo il disagio di chi ci tiene all’approvazione dei pari.
Ma i bambini ridono di qualunque diversità anche irrilevante. Ad esempio mia figlia odiava le calze e alla materna i compagni trovavano la cosa ridicola. Lei si scocciava, ma ha continuato a stare senza calze. Ovviamente hanno smesso.
L’orso Yoghi è un segno infantile, ma è la paura di essere ancora piccoli che porta i ragazzini a cercare di seguire la moda adolescenziale e ridicolizzare chi è ancora infantile o è troppo da grande.
Spiegarlo a un ragazzino gli permette di capire che i derisori non sono forti, ma deboli.


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2018)

Comunque, volevo dirvi che ho mostrato le foto a mio figlio, chiedendogli quale fiore preferisse.

A me personalmente piaceva di più il bianco.

Ma the winner is quello rosa. E' andata per quello


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comunque, volevo dirvi che ho mostrato le foto a mio figlio, chiedendogli quale fiore preferisse.
> 
> A me personalmente piaceva di più il bianco.
> 
> Ma the winner is quello rosa. E' andata per quello


 tra qualche anno vorrà altro , prepara altre foto


----------



## Foglia (27 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tra qualche anno vorrà altro , prepara altre foto


Ah... 

Mi sa che tra pochissimo vorrà scegliere lui cosa mettere nella sua cameretta.

Siamo in un momento in cui adora parlare di  "cacca", in tutte le declinazioni possibili e immaginabili, ridendone di gusto  (specie con gli altri amichetti). Speriamo bene...


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ah...
> 
> Mi sa che tra pochissimo vorrà scegliere lui cosa mettere nella sua cameretta.
> 
> Siamo in un momento in cui adora parlare di  "cacca", in tutte le declinazioni possibili e immaginabili, ridendone di gusto  (specie con gli altri amichetti). Speriamo bene...


 potrebbe piacergli


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tra qualche anno vorrà altro , prepara altre foto


Vero.
Anche meno di qualche anno.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> View attachment 13591 potrebbe piacergli


No.
Gli piacerebbe sicuramente  

Il problema è che non se ne vorrebbe separare, senz'altro a fargliela mettere per andare all'asilo sarebbe fonte di infinite risate fra tutti. Non fosse che mio marito lo prenderebbe a pretesto per farmi passare per una cattiva madre  (sono purtroppo seria), gliela prenderei, magari non avrei il coraggio di fargliela mettere all'asilo, ma per il parco in allegria con gli amichetti sono sicura che gli piacerebbe


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.Gli piacerebbe sicuramente  Il problema è che non se ne vorrebbe separare, senz'altro a fargliela mettere per andare all'asilo sarebbe fonte di infinite risate fra tutti. Non fosse che mio marito lo prenderebbe a pretesto per farmi passare per una cattiva madre  (sono purtroppo seria), gliela prenderei, magari non avrei il coraggio di fargliela mettere all'asilo, ma per il parco in allegria con gli amichetti sono sicura che gli piacerebbe


Una da tenere in casa, per ridere. Così diventi meno seria e gli fai capire che certe cose si possono fare solo in determinate situazioni


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No.
> Gli piacerebbe sicuramente
> 
> Il problema è che non se ne vorrebbe separare, senz'altro a fargliela mettere per andare all'asilo sarebbe fonte di infinite risate fra tutti. Non fosse che mio marito lo prenderebbe a pretesto per farmi passare per una cattiva madre  (sono purtroppo seria), gliela prenderei, magari non avrei il coraggio di fargliela mettere all'asilo, ma per il parco in allegria con gli amichetti sono sicura che gli piacerebbe


La sobrietà in comunità è essenziale.
Una maglietta del genere indosso a un bambino lo marchierebbe a vita.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Una da tenere in casa, per ridere. Così diventi meno seria e gli fai capire che certe cose si possono fare solo in determinate situazioni


Quasi quasi...
Ma anche per uscire un paio d'ore con i suoi amichetti, si farebbero due risate. Non sarebbe male l'idea di fargli iniziare a capire che ci sono contesti più o meno  "liberi", comunque.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> La sobrietà in comunità è essenziale.
> Una maglietta del genere indosso a un bambino lo marchierebbe a vita.


Ellamaddosca, Danny. Stiamo parlando di bimbi che insieme se vedono una cacca iniziano a ridere e non la finiscono più....


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ellamaddosca, Danny. Stiamo parlando di bimbi che insieme se vedono una cacca iniziano a ridere e non la finiscono più....


...  tenendo conto che la vita di un bambino è estremamente relativa.
Due mesi per loro spesso sono un'era geologica!
Mia figlia come tutti ha adorato le cacchine - non in maglietta - i pupazzi, in genere, quelle cose che vedi da Tiger.
Mai comprati però.
Adesso che invita le amiche a casa a dormire, sono sparite anche le trapunte di Winnie Pooh e di Hello Kitty.
E' la loro vita relazionale, non la nostra.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quasi quasi...
> Ma anche per uscire un paio d'ore con i suoi amichetti, si farebbero due risate. Non sarebbe male l'idea di fargli iniziare a capire che ci sono contesti più o meno  "liberi", comunque.


quel sito ha cose simpatiche anche per bambini, prova a dare un occhiata


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> ...  tenendo conto che la vita di un bambino è estremamente relativa.
> Due mesi per loro spesso sono un'era geologica!
> Mia figlia come tutti ha adorato le cacchine - non in maglietta - i pupazzi, in genere, quelle cose che vedi da Tiger.
> Mai comprati però.
> ...


Hello kitty e' bellissima, e' un peccato che non le piaccia più. Comunque certo che sono fasi, la maglietta la prenderei giusto per adesso, non sarebbe senz'altro un acquisto durevole. Sono sicura che adesso si farebbe tante risate, ma consapevole che tra due mesi o poco più finirebbe in archivio.... D'accordissimo che è la loro vita relazionale, e' normale anche avere qualcosa da "rinnegare", secondo me. Poi chiaro che di norma gli acquisti li pondero perché  (nei limiti del possibile, avendo un bimbo in rapida crescita, anche fisica) durino il più a lungo possibile.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quel sito ha cose simpatiche anche per bambini, prova a dare un occhiata


Ci butto un occhio. Grazie  :up:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2018)

Quoto Danny.
Le fasi dei bambini devono essere superate da loro e non devono essere fissate o amplificate dagli adulti.


----------

